# Horse ridden without permission of owner



## Liligirl

No sorry never. But that would really peeve me off. perhaps you could take your tack away do they have nothing to ride him in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zimpatico

I'm not sure where you are located, but in most places horses are considered personal property. I'm wondering if there is some kind of legal action for this? Why on earth would your barn owner allow this? If the barn owner allows boarders to ride each other's horses without permission, I would be moving out of there pronto.


----------



## toniland

The woman is a former girl friend of the barn owner and although he is not shy about letting the rest of the boarders if he doesn't like something they are doing, she does whatever she wants. As for the law, I've contacted the local police department and they said the most I can do is file a complaint against her. I have to actually catch her riding my horse in order for any action beyond that to be taken. I am looking for another barn, but at this time of year it's difficult. I live in the Northeast.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

What is your boarding situation? Is there a barn manager or owner there full time? What is their policy on this? Did you sign a boarding agreement and did it state who has access to your horse (as in vet, farrier, emergency situations)?

Speak with your barn manager and let them know in no uncertain terms what was said and that you do NOT give any permission for others to ride your horse.


----------



## Zimpatico

Red Gate Farm said:


> What is your boarding situation? Is there a barn manager or owner there full time? What is their policy on this? Did you sign a boarding agreement and did it state who has access to your horse (as in vet, farrier, emergency situations)?
> 
> Speak with your barn manager and let them know in no uncertain terms what was said and that you do NOT give any permission for others to ride your horse.


 Agreed. If you do have to take any kind of legal action (ESPECIALLY if god forbid, someone took the horse out and injured the horse or themselves) you need to have communication with your barn owner in writing that you do not give permission to anyone to ride or handle your horse. There are serious liability issues here for you, the barn owner, and whatever idiot does this.


----------



## toniland

My agreement states clearly that no one is to ride my horse. I spoke to the barn manager and stated my concern about liability issues for me as well as him, in the event of an accident. I don't want to have to find a new horse because of an accident and don't want her to be hurt. I also told her this personally when she originally broached the subject with me. Still, I am suspicious that something is going on. When I mentioned that I thought I saw girth marks to the barn owner, he insisted that no one was riding my horse. Although he lives at the farm, this woman doesn't work and can go there at any time, perhaps when he's out on errands, and he would never know if it had happened.


----------



## Zimpatico

I can't even imagine what I would do. That is such a huge no-no in the horse world. You don't touch someone else's horse unless it's an emergency. And for a barn owner to possibly turn a blind eye is just ridiculous!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That person would see a very bad side of me if I ever caught them near my horse after that.


----------



## Chevaux

I remember reading on one of the other posts about a similar situation and it was mentioned by some clever soul that you can put koolaid or something like that on the horse and when its worked it sweats, of course, and activates the koolaid and colours the horse's coat. Is something like this a possibility to test your theory?


----------



## Zimpatico

Stall Cam?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Chevaux said:


> I remember reading on one of the other posts about a similar situation and it was mentioned by some clever soul that you can put koolaid or something like that on the horse and when its worked it sweats, of course, and activates the koolaid and colours the horse's coat. Is something like this a possibility to test your theory?


Not only does it color the coat, but it also colors the offender's tack.

OP, can you possibly place a concealed camera in or around your stall to keep an eye on things? Or do you have at trusted friend who could stop by at a random time to check on your horse? With the concealed camera, I had to consider one for my office when I first took my position because I had things going missing and I didn't trust my assistant manager. I ended up not getting one, but they really weren't that expensive and were very discreet.


----------



## carshon

I second the Kool Aid - and read it on another thread where the owners horse was recovering from an injury and not to be ridden and the owner found out the horse was being used in lessons! Kool Aid of some obnoxious color - scattered dry into the horses coat will activate when the horse sweats and discolor brushes, blankets etc,.
I would also post a note on the horses stall that any unauthorized use of the horse would be punishable and I would give a letter saying the same to the BO.


----------



## beau159

That is so frustrating. I'd be _livid _if someone were riding my horse without my permission. 

There must be other workers at the barn, besides the BO. I'd make sure I talk to all of them, letting them know to tell me if they see anyone other than ME riding my horse. 

And I'd tell every other boarder there as well. 

The more "eyes" you can alert, the better. 

I'd pay special close attention to your horse. Changes in behavior or apparent changes in training. This _could_ indicate someone else is riding him.

.......Or just as another way of thinking ..... you could make sure to tell this particular lady all sorts of horrid stories of how your horse bucked you off, and reared, and stomped at you and is just a jerk. Build a "bad reputation" and then maybe she won't want to ride him. ;-) Just another way of looking at it that _might_ work.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

beau159 said:


> .......Or just as another way of thinking ..... you could make sure to tell this particular lady all sorts of horrid stories of how your horse bucked you off, and reared, and stomped at you and is just a jerk. Build a "bad reputation" and then maybe she won't want to ride him. ;-) Just another way of looking at it that _might_ work.


Hahaha!! This is so something I would do!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mulefeather

If the BO won't back you up on this, I'd move. I would never want to board where the owner lets their friends use their clients' horses without permission.


----------



## gingerscout

if the BO says no one is riding your horse and you see girth marks, don't believe them, If the person is a friend of theirs, my last barn and horse my old BO used to swear up and down no one but me rode my horse, but come to find out she was giving people lessons on it, and when called out on it she got super defensive and tried to make me feel bad for it, needless to say I don't deal with them anymore, but it is possible, I agree with the kool aid, just don't tell them you are doing it, or a hidden stall cam if you could get one in there, Just tell them if you catch someone riding your horse after telling them not to/ putting it in writing you will take legal action, usually will stop them from wanting to let it happen again


----------



## klstarrs

Take your horses tack home, speak to other's at the barn, tell them to keep an eye out and consider moving at first chance you get! x

Also keep a diary and take pics... before ride, after ride, groomed after ride (showing saddle marks and no saddle marks) Any saddle marks not from you riding etc.

This shouldn't happen, I'd also restate the concern about someone riding your horse without permission in writing (keep a copy). If anyone 'rides' your horse for some reason (such as lameness/vet inspection?? unlikely lol) you'd expect a phone call or text to be asked for permission or told why it happeed if they couldn't contact you.

Move horse is the best thing you can do if worried.


----------



## stevenson

tell them you think your horse may have lice. lol... that should get them. 
but then they may tell you to move now.. 
I would move, then I would say after all my stuff was loaded and horse was in the trailer,
oh, by the way tell whomever, since she rode my horse she should go get checked , I think he has lice . and watch the look on their faces


----------



## EponaLynn

Maybe even one of those fake cameras, hooked up in plain site, preferably when she is there and make everyone believe it's real and you're watching your horse while you're at work!

Real would be best though.

What a nightmare, and the fact that she got mad about you saying she couldn't! I'd probably have an attorney send her a letter too (and cc your BO)!


----------



## LoriF

You know, it takes all kinds. I've never run across this, yet. If I did I would just move. People already know that you are not supposed to ride other peoples horses. They know that they are not supposed to use other peoples stuff. They know what is theirs and what's not. I would be afraid that if I raised too much of a stink about it then my horse would not get the care it's supposed to or revenge or something. Obviously, they don't think that it is a big deal so you telling them is not going to change their way of thinking. If it were me, I would just let them know that they are not to ride my horse and then move as soon as I could. 

I would do the kool aid thing just to bust them. It would be funny.


----------



## Jan1975

That's crazy! I can't imagine how I would handle that other than to leave!


----------



## anndankev

I do see one small problem with the Koolaid trick.

The next time you ride your horse, it will color your horse and tack.


----------



## LoriF

This makes me feel blessed. Now every time I'm going around mad because I can find not one bucket. I'll be thinking how bad it is, Not.


----------



## anndankev

^^^ Yes, I agree.

I have the stall nearest the door heading to the turn out field. My stuff gets used and not put back quite the same way or even the same place where I keep it (I put it the same way each time).

Example: lead rope, fancy hoof pick (and I do not like to share hoofpicks between horses). And of course fly spray, fly spray, fly spray.

This past summer I bought a bottle of cheap fly spray and put it where I normally keep mine. Then carried the expensive stuff back and forth.

What do you know, the cheap stuff was gone before my good stuff. And I didn't even use the cheap stuff !

On the other hand I have heard a former BO say she'd rather lend her horse than her saddle, a Bob's. I can see her point somewhat, but only if the lending was known about.

At one barn a boarder moved out of state, later to come get her horse, and continued paying board. Someone used her horse a time of two, then had a guest come and used her horse AND her saddle. 

Next time the owner visited town, she took her saddle with her.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

We have people at our Agistment that make me uncomfortable around my horse. I don't like people feeding or touching him. Someone kept feeding him carrots one day and I told them to please stop and they told me that it was a nice thing to do to be feeding him treats. /facepalm


----------



## frlsgirl

I had something similar happen. I started taking lessons at this barn outside of town; the BO put me on this Arab for the first lesson and since we clicked well she had me ride him for every lesson. One day, I arrived at the barn and some other lady whom I had never met was handling the gelding; before I could get out of my car the BO's husband showed up with a golf cart and said "hop on" - he drove me around the barn so that I wouldn't have a chance to interact with the lady who was handling the gelding. He dropped me off at the outdoor arena where BO was waiting for me with a horse I had never seen before.

Turns out, the horse I had been riding all along does not belong to the BO; it belongs to a boarder who lives out of state; the lady who was handling the gelding was the owner and the BO did not want to cause a scene so she tried to avoid an interaction between me and her.

I felt really awkward afterwards because I wonder if the owner knew that the BO has been using her horse for lessons. I no longer lesson there.


----------



## LoriF

frlsgirl said:


> I felt really awkward afterwards because I wonder if the owner knew that the BO has been using her horse for lessons. I no longer lesson there.


Wow! Of course she was using that horse without the owners permission. Otherwise it wouldn't have been a big deal. As a matter of fact, if she knew about it, they would have been happy to introduce the person who was riding her horse.


----------



## LoriF

Maybe you should just try to be a little more unpredictable in when you show up. I have a pretty erratic schedule and show up at unpredictable times. Maybe that's why I've never had this problem.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal

stevenson said:


> tell them you think your horse may have lice. lol... that should get them.
> but then they may tell you to move now..
> I would move, then I would say after all my stuff was loaded and horse was in the trailer,
> oh, by the way tell whomever, since she rode my horse she should go get checked , I think he has lice . and watch the look on their faces



this works for folks that aren't clued in to the fact that lice are species specific. horse lice don't feed on humans. they may hitchhike, but not bite/feed.


----------



## Palomine

Do you have an attorney that can draft a letter to the BO telling them in no uncertain terms that your horse is not to be ridden period by anyone but you, and that charges will be filed?

I don't know if this would work but will throw this in there, if this BO is letting this happen, then there is a reason, I would bet they are doing other things that are illegal in the true sense of the word. Have you looked the fools up?

Get out of there if you can, and ASAP. You might find a cheap hard to see camera, might not, but I would be doing something.


----------



## Whinnie

I like the idea of a letter from an attorney, but be aware you may be asked to move when BO gets the letter. If you do intend to file a complaint about her riding your horse you must be able to prove SHE was riding you horse, not just that the horse was being ridden.

I vote for the hidden cam. Then there would be no question. In the meantime, find another place. Even if this gets cleared up, I wouldn't trust BO at all about anything.


----------



## stevenson

Even if they know lice are species specific, the thought of them is creepy , and makes ones skin crawl. Or mange . still gets the eeewww response.


----------



## toniland

Thanks, everyone, for your suggestions. Since I just really don't trust the BO or that this won't be done again, I think the best solution is to move on. I had been looking at other barns before writing my post, but have stepped up my efforts and may have found a better situation for us. I am making another visit to our potential new home tomorrow. If all goes well, we will be moving soon.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal

good to hear you are moving your horse!

i'm lucky i don't have the issue of others riding my mare. she's a one person horse and is still on 'vacation' after partial training and chiro pain issues last year. she'd likely dump anyone that tried to ride her if we were at a barn where folk tend to 'borrow' like that.

as it is, i have a friend/other boarder holding my mare for farrier coming up soon, as we schedule the same day for our horses to make it easy for our farrier, and i can't get out there that day. said friend asked for permission to hold Loki and asked for any recommendations on how to best handle her, since friend knows Loki is only handled by me. big kudos to friend for asking, and that is how it should be at any barn, ask first, and abide by what the owner says.


----------



## Saddlebag

Dust jello powder and rub it into his coat in the saddle area so it's not seen. If he's ridden any sweat will color a pad.


----------



## ReinDancer2015

This happens to me on a weekly basis. Persistence and ignorance go hand in hand, right? My solution was to go to the barn owner and discuss my terms of boarding there. I stated that I board there to provide a place for my horse, not exercise. I could handle that. If anyone felt the need to ride my horse, we agreed that they would go to her (because I am out there on a very tight schedule) first and then to me. Could you try something like that?


----------



## SEAmom

I hope you were able to find a new home for both of you. That is definitely a "draw the line" moment. Even if I had an inkling about it, I'd move.


----------



## stevenson

Did you find a new place ? Hope you find someplace nice.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

ReinDancer2015 said:


> This happens to me on a weekly basis. Persistence and ignorance go hand in hand, right? My solution was to go to the barn owner and discuss my terms of boarding there. I stated that I board there to provide a place for my horse, not exercise. I could handle that. If anyone felt the need to ride my horse, we agreed that they would go to her (because I am out there on a very tight schedule) first and then to me. Could you try something like that?


'The Need'? You are paying for board and unless it is in the contract that the horse is used for lessons for reduced board then no-one has a NEED to ride YOUR horse and certainly no RIGHT. Just because you are not there does not change the rules. If a BO is allowing others to ride your horse he is breaching your trust and failing at his job. 

Tack and feed is harder to monitor but people should not be helping themselves to your gear. It is not ok. I would be reluctant to lend gear even if asked, likewise I would be unlikely to borrow gear either. Personally, I just wouldn't be keeping it where it was accessible.


----------



## carshon

any updates?


----------



## Saddlebag

I caught someone "borrowing" my mare. I was heading home and something in my head told me not to. I waited a while then headed back. 5 horses were missing, four owned by one man and his family and my mare. Not hard to find their tracks. I drove up and there was their youngest, a girl of about 9 on my mare. I lost it. Accused the father of stealing and told the kid to get off. I took their tack off and threw it in the ditch and sent my gal skedaddling home. By this time the kid was crying why he protested that he was "just borrowing" my horse. I told him he didn't ask so it's stealing.


----------



## toniland

Yes, we will be moving next week. Found a great place closer to home!  In response to the last post, I did catch her "in the act" one day, as she was leaving the property to go trail riding with my horse. I responded in a similar fashion: told her it was stealing and that I had already alerted the local police that I had a problem with her (which I had) and pulled the saddle and tack off. She cried when confronted and tried to make me feel like I was being mean. When we leave this barn, we won't be looking back. Thanks again, everyone, for your interest and suggestions.


----------



## Zexious

Wow.The fact that anyone would do this is absurd to me. 
I used to know a girl ( we were close friends in our childhood) who also rode--we only one time rode at the same barn, but would often tell me she'd just hop up on people's horses in their stall. I always thought she was insane for doing that--as an owner, I would flip **** if I caught someone on my horse, in or out of his pen!

So glad you're leaving and not looking back!


----------



## stevenson

glad you finally caught her, and that you are moving. On the day you move I would let as many of the other boarders know that this is going on. She could be doing this to the other boarders as well.


----------



## klstarrs

Hope you find a decent barn where you know your horse is safe and sound! xx


----------

